# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Pse orthodhoks dhe jo ortodoks?

## une jam Z...

Nuk e di po kohet e fundit duke lexuar site-n e Kishes ORTHODHOKSE Autoqefale Shqiptare (i thencin) kam konstatuatr se fjalen Ortodoks ata e shkruajne Orthodhoks, kurse Albo i "plotfuqishmi" i forumit e shkruan Orthodoks (as mish as peshk).
Nuk e di ne eshte hapur me pare kjo teme po cila eshte menyra e drejte e shkrimit pasi edhe une po corientohem tani.
Ortodoks
Orthodoks
apo Orthodhoks?

----------


## dolcecandy

nuk jam e sigurt po Orthodhoks e thone Greket besoj

Une e kam ditur Orthodoks edhe ashtu e them, po nuk e di kush eshte me e sakta nga te treja.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Edhe une e kam ditur Orothodoks

----------


## glaukus 001

Varianti zyrtar ne faqen e Kishes autoqefale e shkruan keshtu:

ORTHODHOKSE

tek  --> http://www.orthodoxalbania.org/

Le qe edhe fjala _autoqefali_ nuk eshte shqip... por besoj ndikimi/respekti ndaj trungut meme i detyron keto emra.

Po ashtu mund te krahasohet me kete rast edhe fjala _musliman_ e cila eshte edhe menyra se si besimtaret shqiptare quhen zyrtarisht megjithese ka edhe nga ata qe jane mesuar ta quajne veten -m*y*slimane ... ( kujtim se fene e morem nga turqit )

----------


## ChuChu

Te njejten pyetje i kam drejtuar dhe une dikujt dikur, dhe me derguan artikullin e meposhtem qe per fat e mire e kam ruajtur.


_Drejtshkrimi, një standart i detyrueshëm 
Nga Kristina Jorgaqi

Një afërm i imi, që i takon besimit ortodoks dhe e praktikon atë rregullisht, më pyeste një ditë për do fjalë, që ndryshe i dëgjon të fliten e të shkruhen përditë dhe ndryshe në predikimet në kishë apo në gazetat e librat që boton ajo. Fjala vjen, ajo që e njohim të gjithë si Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, thirret e shkruhet në këto mjedise Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale.... Po kështu, shkruhen, madje afishohen publikisht emërtime, si: Kryepiskopata Orthodhokse, Qendra Diagnostikuese Orthodhokse, Pashkët orthodhokse etj. Për çarësye orthodhokse dhe jo ortodokse, kur e para sështë veçse një trajtë dialektore e shqipes, kurse e dyta një trajtë letrare e ngulitur tashmë? Historia jonë gjuhësore na dëshmon se një prej ndikimeve të hershme e jo të vogla të gjuhëve të tjera mbi shqipen i përket një gjuhe fqinje si greqishtja. Ky ndikim nisi aty nga Mesjeta e hershme (shek. VI - VII), kur greqishtja qe gjuhë zyrtare e Perandorisë Bizantine, nënshtetas të së cilës ishin edhe shqiptarët e vazhdoi pa prerë në shekujt e mëvonshëm. Në trevat me popullsi të krishterë ortodokse këtë ndikim e mbajti gjallë dhe e ruajti fort edhe kisha ortodokse, gjuhë e së cilës për shekuj me radhë qe po greqishtja. Në greqisht, gjithashtu, u shkolluan e u formuan jo pak nga pjesëtarët e elitës kulturore të Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare. Për të gjitha këto arsye, por edhe të tjera, numri i greqizmave të shqipes sot është vërtet i konsiderueshëm, qoftë i atyre që kanë hyrë përmes gjuhës së folur, qoftë përmes gjuhës së shkruar e ku kryet e vendit e mban pa dyshim terminologjia fetare ortodokse. Sot, natyrisht, jo të gjithë greqizmat apo trajtat e tyre i takojnë gjuhës standarde. Shumë syresh janë arkaizma (fjalë që nuk janë më në përdorim); të tjerat dialektalizma, d.m.th. fjalë e trajta që gjallojnë vetëm nëpër disa të folme të shqipes. Ndër këto të fundit bën pjesë edhe trajta orthodhoks.
Fjalët me origjinë greke në shqipe nuk janë, megjithatë, fryt vetëm i marrëdhënieve të drejtpërdrejta mes shqipes e greqishtes. Si huazime të natyrës kulturore kanë depërtuar në shqipe përmes gjuhësh të tjera, kryesisht italishtes e frëngjishtes, edhe një numër fjalësh me prejardhje nga greqishtja e vjetër. Është fjala për krijime diturore e terma fushash të ndryshme, të tilla si: analizë, antologji, apokalips, aritmetikë, demokraci, eksod, entuziazëm, estetikë, horoskop, kataklizmë, ortodoks, ortodoksi, simpati, sintezë, telepati, telefon etj., që sot konsiderohen fjalë me përhapje ndërkombëtare (ndërkombëtarizma). Këto greqizma kulturore, së bashku me latinizma të po kësaj natyre, që kur nisën të lulëzonin në periudhën humaniste, sidomos në Itali e Francë, deri në ditët tona, nuk kanë reshtur së pasuruari gjuhët e botës, duke u bërë pjesë edhe e pasurisë kulturore - gjuhësore të shqipes moderne. Këtu huazimet në fjalë shfaqen me një fytyrë latine, çka do të thotë se ato shqiptohen sipas veçorive tingullore të latinishtes diturore, italishtes apo frëngjishtes (ortodoks, ortodoksi) dhe jo sipas atyre të greqishtes së re (orthodhoks, orthodhoksi). Sipas kësaj të fundit, shqiptohen vetëm fjalë të huazuara drejtpërdrejt prej greqishtes, kryesisht përmes kontakteve gojore dhe që kanë një shqiptim të vetëm e të ngulitur, si: dhaskal, dhespot (si titull fetar, por despot në kuptimin tiran), dhjak, dhjakon etj. Të gjitha këto prej kohësh janë sanksionuar pikërisht te Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe (1973). Shtrirja e shqipes letrare edhe në ligjërimin fetar, qoftë atë të folur, qoftë atë të shkruar, përbën pa dyshim një risi të këtyre dhjetë - pesëmbëdhjetë viteve të fundit. Nuk bëhet fjalë, natyrisht, për një zbatim të rreptë, pedant të normës, po për zbatimin e saj elastik, çka nënkupton respektimin e traditës në këtë fushë. Standard i detyrueshëm, përkundrazi, duhet konsideruar në ligjërimin fetar zbatimi i drejtshkrimit. Botimet fetare të bëra në Shqipëri përgjithësisht na dëshmojnë përqafimin e normës drejtshkrimore. Trajta si ajo orthodhoks e orthodhoksi janë përjashtime krejt të pamotivuara, shenjë komprometimi jo thjesht gjuhësor._

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> * Trajta si ajo orthodhoks e orthodhoksi janë përjashtime krejt të pamotivuara, shenjë komprometimi jo thjesht gjuhësor. [/i]*


Ketu pra doja ta vija theksin dhe une tek "kompromentimi" i dyshimte qe nuk eshte bere me vetedije nga pala Shqiptare.

----------


## Toro

Nga ana drejtshkrimore eshte "ORTODOKS" ne shqipen e sotme, pas Kongresit te Gjuhes ne 1972.
Por ......Disa preferojne ta thone ne dialekt, disa e thone ashtu sic e degjojne ( ose e kane degjuar nga te vjetrit) , disa te tjere e thone ashtu sic ne greqisht "ORTHODHOKS".

Origjina e ORTODOKS nuk eshte nga greqishtja. E kemi huar nga sllavet, te cilet e kane huar nga greqishtja ( sllavet  nuk thone dot as TH, as DH). Dhe meqe ishim "vellezer" deri ne 1948 me ta, huam dhe nga ata dhe menyren se si thuhen dhe fjalet e huaja. 
Si geget ashtu dhe tosket e thone dhe TH dhe DH perfekt. 
Shume fjale origjinalisht greke i kemi huar nepermjet gjuheve te tjera si latinishtes, italishtes, frengjishtes, rusishtes apo serbishtes dhe jo drejperdrejt nga greqishtja. Natyrisht i kemi huar ashtu sic i shqiptohen respektivisht ne keto gjuhe, jo si shqiptohen ne gjuhen "origjinale" -greqisht.


Ne forum shumica shkruan me dialekte. Duke filluar nga ai i Jugut, korcar, vlonjat, tiranas dhe duke mbaruar me te folme te ndryshme te gegerishtes si shkrodrance ose te folmen e Kosoves.

Sa per "gabimet", nuk e di a behen me vetedije apo jo, por Kisha nuk eshte institucion shteteror ku duhet te shkruaje patjeter gjuhen letrare. Kisha katolike psh perdor gegerishten . Edhe ketu behen me "vetedije" gabime? Ju lutem , mjaft me "teorirat e konspiracionit: se u bene boze.

P.S. Tani lexova dhe postimin e Kuqkes....Thote pak a shume te njejten gje... lol

----------


## Julius

Fjala ortodoks apo orthodhoks vjen nga greqishtja dhe do te thote lavderim i drejte orthi- doksia (doksasia) Se si duhet shqiptuar nje fjale e tille nuk ka te beje me gjuhen letrare sepse eshte fjale e huazuar. 
  Nuk ka rendesi se si do te shqiptohet, kjo teme po kthehet ne banale, po behet boze sic thote edhe Toro.

----------


## Albo

Kur doni te mesoni emrin e nje komuniteti, pyesni anetaret e atij komuniteti pasi eshte si puna e asaj femijes qe e pyesin si e ke emrin. Disa nga ju me lart i thoni femijes, ti mund ta kesh emrin ashtu, por une do te quaj keshtu qe sot e tutje, sepse keshtu me vjen mua per mbare. (E kuptoni se cfare menyre provinciale te menduari eshte kjo).

Imzot Fan Noli kur e shpalli Kishen Orthodokse Shqiptare Autoqefale e mbiquajti ORTHODHOKSE, emer qe kisha e mban edhe sot e kesaj dite. Duke qene se shumica e jo-orthodokseve jane injorante ne drejtimin e historise apo beses orthodokse, e shprehin kete injorance te tyre duke dale me fjale si "ortodokse" dhe e shesin kete si "fjale shqiptare". Sic e shpjegoi edhe Toro me lart Ortodoks, rrjedh nga sllavishtja dhe jo nga shqipja apo greqishtja qe e ka Orthodhoks.

Vetem njerezit e vegjel kapen me emertime dhe nuk i kushtojne rendesi substances. Per mua nuk ka kurrfare rendesie se cfare emri mban Kisha ime, per mua e rendesishme eshte qe Kisha te beje detyren e saj ne predikimin e drejte te Fjales se Zotit dhe tu vije ne ndihme gjithe besimtareve shqiptare.

Injorancen nuk e manifestojne vetem jo-orthodhokset, pasi ketyre u falet deri ne nje fare mase. Injorance manifestojne edhe klerike te ndryshem orthodhokse shqiptare ne bote, qe gjejne kohe te shkruajne romane per "emertimet" e Kishes, por nuk gjejne kohe te predikojne Fjalen e Perendise dhe tua shpjegojne ate atyre besimtareve qe kane deshire te mesojne me shume per fene orthodhokse, si per doktrinen e saj, liturgjine, edhe per historine e saj 1943 vjecare ne tokat shqiptare.

Te tille mendjendritur une i kam hasur me heret kur jane perpjekur te me korrigjojne mua ne lidhje me "28 Nendorin" qe tani na u shkruaka 28 Nentor. Une e shkruaj Nendor per te nderuar te gjithe shqiptaret qe u mblodhen ne Vlore ate dite per te shpallur pavaresine. Kane arritur edhe aty sa me kane korrigjuar edhe emrin, nga Ilirjan ne Ilirian.

Perendia na falte urtesine per te duruar idiotesira te tilla.
Albo

----------


## glaukus 001

Bukur megjithese edhe pak me shpate ballit se edhe fjalen injorant shume e permende. Nqs do qe shqiptaret te mesojne tregojua atyre me miresine orthodokse se me fjale fyese zor se afron njeri.

Po per moton e Zogut qe ke ne fund (Atdheu mbi gjithcka) te kane thene gje se edhe Ai nuk shkonte shume me Fan Nolin fetar.

Mqs na shpjeguat fjalen themelore. na tregoni se nga vjen ajo fjala tjeter ''shqipe'' - *autoqefale* ?

Mire eshte qe te dime sa me shume per besimet e njeri-tjetrit prandaj mos e merrni kuriozitetin per ''nderhyrje'' a mistrecllek aq me teper kur keni shpirt shqiptari ...

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Toro_ 
> * Kisha katolike psh perdor gegerishten . Edhe ketu behen me "vetedije" gabime? Ju lutem , mjaft me "teorirat e konspiracionit: se u bene boze.
> *


Gegnishtja me sa di une eshte dialekt i gjuhes Shqipe, kurse ketu behet fjale per perfshirjen me dashje te fjaleve Greke ne gjuhen tone qe nuk bejne pjese ne asnje dialekt jugor.
P.Sh nga KOASH kemi fjalen PISKOP qe ne Shqip eshte peshkop.
Keto probleme jane ngritur nga klerike Ortodoks qe jane zbuar nga KOASH-i dhe jo thjesht nga "idiote" (per tu shprehur ne terma alla-Albo) qe enden neper forume.




> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> * Perendia na falte urtesine per te duruar idiotesira te tilla.
> Albo*


Zoti te dhente fuqi te rrish larg kesaj teme

----------


## Eni

Kont,

ku bazohesh ti qe e quan kompromentim te perdorurin ne gjuhen shqipe te termit "orthodhoks"?

ne Kongresin e Gjuhesise se 1972? 


Glaukus,

po termat: musliman-mysliman, hoxhe, talebe, mulla, dervish, teqe, xhami; katolik, arqipeshkv, papa, kishe; pra i tere korpusi terminologjik fetar nga rrjedh[in] nga shqipja a ndonje gjuhe tjeter?

Nder tosket dhe ne Toskeri ne pergjithesi une kam degjuar orthodhoks me shume se ortodoks te perdoret, ka ndonje shkelje fatale ketu te "rregullave te shenjta" te drejteshkrimit te shqipes?


p.s.
rregulla te cilat akoma sot e kesaj dite debatohen ashper nder geget & tosket.
Mos them pastaj nga sllavet, qe na konsiderojne te paafte per te vendosur nje drejtshkrim te gjuhes sone mëmë.

----------


## glaukus 001

A e keni pyetur veten se pse jane kaq shume kundershti *pikerisht me terminologjine e ortodokseve* ?!?
Sepse kemi greket nga pas qe nuk na lene te marrim fryme shqip dhe me rregullat qe duam te vendosim ( qe jane vendosur) ashtu sic edhe i perkrahin plot te tjere qe shohin miresine , ndikimin a respektin per ortodoksizmin grek e sllav si me te rendesishem.

Duket qe ne PARAQITJE se sa shqiptare eshte kisha jone pasi duket qe fjala orthodhoks eshte ndikim *sllav* ndersa autoqefale vjen nga [*greqishtja* ( = koke me vete). Kishin edhe atehere fjale qe mund ta paraqitnin me shqiptare _autoqefaline_ si psh e mevetme, e pamvarur, vetekeverrisese, e ndame, ... po nejse se ashtu ishin kohet atehere ....

Ja c'thote profesor Sherif Delvina:




> Një vit më parë ishte mbajtur Kongresi Panortodoks për themelimin e Kishës Shqiptare më 1922 në Berat. Ai forum zgjodhi një Këshill të Lartë Fetar me Atë Vasil Markon në krye, i cili do të funksiononte derisa të krijohej një Sinod i Shenjtë. Por detyrë e parë për shqiptarët ishte të nxirrej statuti për komunitetet fetare, i cili do të vlente për të gjitha komunitetet me pikën e vet kryesore: *"Paria e lartë fetare të jetë tre breza shqiptare dhe me gjak e gjuhë shqiptare"*.
>  Ky ligj ishte themeli, ishte baza që vuri Fan Noli dhe që u miratua nga parlamenti shqiptar më 1923.
> Dimë nga historia e kishës sonë që *deri në vitin 1921 u dëbuan nga populli peshkopët grekë. Vetëm kështu mundi të krijohej autoqefalia e kishës ortodokse. Peshkopët grekë ishin kundër autoqefalisë së Kishës Shqiptare.* Autoqefali do të thotë vetëqeverisje: Auto-vetë, kefalo-kokë. Çdo të thotë autoqefali kishëtare? Do të thotë që një kishë të mos varet nga Patrikana, të varet vetëm shpirtërisht, dmth vetëm dogmatikisht, por administrativisht jo! Ndërsa Patrikana, duke emëruar Janullatosin, ka shkelur autoqefalinë.
> *Mbas përpjekjesh të shumta, më 1937, Patrikana u detyrua të njohë autoqefalinë e Kishës sonë.* Në Tomosin Nr. 609, me të cilin njihet Autoqefalia Shqiptare e Kishës sonë Ortodokse, thuhet shprehimisht kështu: " *Kisha Shqiptare quhet ish-vajza jonë". 
> Pra, jo vajza jonë, sepse administrativisht nuk varet më nga Patrikana.*
> Prandaj del si detyrë e lartë kombëtare të miratohet ligji fetar i 1923-shit. Mbi 1923-shin u bazua 1929-ta, mbi 1929-ën le të bazohet 1996-ta dhe asnjëherë të mos hiqet neni 16-të i statutit të KOASH-it, i cili thotë që: 
> "Paria fetare duhet të jetë shqiptare me gjak e gjuhë".
> *Kisha Ortodokse*, thotë Noli, *nuk është vetëm e ortodoksve, por e gjithë shqiptarëve, prandaj ne këtu nuk do tu lëshojmë pe.*  ( !!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> Nuk duhet të kërkojmë shtetësi shqiptare për klerikët e lartë, siç e kishte kushtetuta e mëparshme e Enver Hoxhës, *por kombësi shqiptare siç e ka ligji grek*, i cili kërkon që krypeshkopi dhe peshkopët të jenë me kombësi greke!
> ...


Ja edhe neni 3 i Shtojces B i Kushtetutes se Greqise, miratuar ne qershor 1975:

_Article 3 
3) The text of the Holy Scriptures shall be maintained unaltered. The official translation thereof into any other linguistic form, without the sanction of the Autocephalous Church of Greece and the Great Church  of Christ in Constantinople, is prohibited._ 

Pra nuk lejohet te ndryshohet terminologjia *pa lejen* e Kishes greke dhe Kishes se Madhe te Krishtit ne Stambollin e sotem por MUND te ndryshohet ne gjuhet e tjera dhe MUND te behet sa me shqip qe ta kuptojne e ndjejne me ne zemer edhe *shqiptaret* ...

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Eni_ 
> *Kont,
> 
> ku bazohesh ti qe e quan kompromentim te perdorurin ne gjuhen shqipe te termit "orthodhoks"?
> 
> ne Kongresin e Gjuhesise se 1972? 
> 
> *


Ku bazohem une Eni? Ne krye te Kishes Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare eshte nje Grek. Kaq.
nuk e di pse ofendoheni shume ju orthodhokset (mire e shkruajta Eni? dhe po aludoj qe je Orthodhokse) kur hidhet kjo ceshtje?
Une vete si Bektashi do isha tejet i ofenduar nqs ne krye te Kryegjyshates Bektashiane do te ishte nje i huaj dhe pak me teper nje pjesetar i nje kombi dhe nje kishe qe ka bere dhe po ben te pamunduren per te poshteruar dhe neperkembur Shqiperine.
Une nuk i dua as Arabet te bejne zap islamin e as Vatikanin te bej zap Katolicizmin ne Shqiperi. 
Une vete jam nga Gjirokastra me origjine dhe kam kushurinj dhe dy shoket e mi me te mire Ortodokse (nje prej Korce tjetrin prej Permeti) dhe deri me sot nuk i kam dejguar ti refereohen vete si Orthodhoks. Hera e pare qe po e degjoj eshte ketu ne forum dhe kur lexova web-site e KOASH prandaj u cudita dhe u indinjova ne te njejten kohe kur mendoj se ne krye te KOASH eshte Anastasios Yanoulatos. 
Ju po beni sikur une qenkam lindur e rritur ne Amerike dhe s'paskam haberin se c'eshte bere kto njezet e ca vjet andej nga Shqiperia. 
Une ndoshta bej gabim qe i fus hundet ne punet fetare te te tjereve po thjesht me therr ne zemer kur shoh nje Grek ne krye te Orthodhokseve Shqiptare ashtu sic me therr ne zemer kur bashkombasi im e ndryshon emrin nga Gentian apo Ilrijan ne Jani qe te haje nje cope buke ne Greqi. 
Gjerat nuk jane te vecuara por te nderthurura me shume gjera te tjera ndaj kur analozojme nje fenomen nuk duhet ta shohim vecanerisht nga te tjeret.

----------


## une jam Z...

Nuk e di po eshte e arsyeshme qe websiti i KOASH te jete edhe ne Greqisht?! nuk e di nqs Kisha Orthodhokse Greke ka nje faqe te veten ne Shqip meqenese ne Greqi gjenden me qindra mijera besimtare Orthodhokse Shqiptare. 
Si mendoni ju Orthodhokset Shqiptare meqenese ne te tjereve nuk na takon te fusim hundet ne punet tuaja?

----------


## Eni

Kont,

nqs do te diskutosh se cfare mendojne orthodhokset mbi Kryepeshkopin e tyre hap temen nen nje titull te sakte e jo mbi aludimet ne shkrimin e sakte te termave fetare orthodhokse.

Per Kryepeshkopin jane hapur tema e do vazhdojne te hapen, asgje te keqe s'ka. Por s'besoj se forumi i gjuhes shqipe i shkon per shtat trajtimit te figures se Kryepeshkopit, aq me teper nga jo orthodhokset.

Sa per shkrimin e perdorimin e greqishtes si ne faqet ne web te Kishes po ashtu dhe nder predikime tek-tuk, mua personalish si orthodhokse me ka shqetesuar e vazhdon te me bezdise ky fakt. Pasi dua qe ne predikimin fetar orthodhokse te perdoret shqipja, te cilen nuk e shoh si te pamundur apo te parealizueshme. Ungjilli ka kohe qe eshte perkthyer, po ashtu prifterinj te pergatitur tashme ne keto 12-13 vjet liri fetare kane dale. Keshtu mospredikimi ne shqip tek-tuk nuk ka justifikim.

Sa per drejteshkrimin te termave me duket se eshte debat i kote, pasi jane terma fetare, te cilet kane nje universalitet fetar brenda tyre.

Glaukus,

ne mbare Shqiperine termat fetare ne pjesen me te madhe dermuese te tyre nuk kane origjine puro- shqipe.
Dhe te kapesh pas atyre orthodhokse me duket harxhim kohe. Plus, me duket teper ofenduese per ne orthodhokset shqiptare, qe pas çdo orthodhoksi te shikohet nje mbeshtetes i Greqise. 
Kjo llogjike te çon ne kohen e osmaneve, ku shqiptaret shikoheshin jo sipas perkatesise etnike te tyre, por sipas fese. Pra per osmanet e propaganduesit e kesaj llgjike, shqiptari mysliman = turk, katoliku = latin e orthodhoksi = grek.

Boll ma me te tilla llogjika.
Nuk eshte momenti per te tilla perçarje. 
Jane "dé modé"

Sa per pasazhet e Sherfi Delvines, dua te theksoj se Kisha ne Shqiperi, eshte e ndare dhe e pavarur ne menyre absolute nga Shteti. Kesisoj rasti i Finlandes eshte pa vend.
Dhe ajo do na duhej qe presidentet shqiptare te vendosnin per Kryepeshkopet tane apo instancat e Kishes Sone. 
Ne ate mish-mash qe eshte Shqiperia, na u kerkoka qe presidenti te fuse hundet ne punet e Kishes...... 
Kjo eshte formula e shenjte qe propozon Sherfi Delvina???


"Ruajna Zot nga Budallenjte!"

----------


## Toro

> _Postuar më parë nga une jam Z..._ 
> *Nuk e di po eshte e arsyeshme qe websiti i KOASH te jete edhe ne Greqisht?! nuk e di nqs Kisha Orthodhokse Greke ka nje faqe te veten ne Shqip meqenese ne Greqi gjenden me qindra mijera besimtare Orthodhokse Shqiptare. 
> Si mendoni ju Orthodhokset Shqiptare meqenese ne te tjereve nuk na takon te fusim hundet ne punet tuaja?*


Po eshte shume e arsyeshme qe KOASH te kete dhe faqe ne greqisht. Mos harro se ne KOASH perfshihen dhe besimtaret orthodhokse shqiptare me kombesi greke ( minoritaret). Mos valle kishat e minoritetit duhet tia leme ti administroje Patriarkana e Stambollit apo Kristodhulos nga Athina?
Besimtaret ortodokse shqiptare qe jane ne emigrante ne Greqi, ne rradhe te pare u nevojiten kisha orthodhokse shqiptare, me pas website ne shqip ke Kisha Orthodhokse Greke.

----------


## Albo

Pasi te mbaroni me shqiperimin e fjales greke "orthodhoks", vazhdoni te shqiperoni edhe gjysmen e fjalorit shqiptar(dhe gjithe popujve) qe rrjedh nga greqishtja.

demokracia, politika, biologjia, gjeografia, .....

Se keshtu te pakten i beni qejfin vetes si patriote te medhenj.

Albo

----------


## Sfurku

Terminologjia ortodokse në shqipen e sotme

Nga At Foti Cici*

(Shekulli, 25 qershor 2003)

Me rimëkëmbjen e vrullshme të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, një proces i vështirë dhe i gjatë, tej kohës së brezave tanë, po lindin pyetje të natyrshme për sa i përket tipareve të plota të një kishe autoqefale. Një nga çështjet shqetësuese është ajo e gjuhës së ortodoksisë shqiptare. Është e vërtetë se na mungon një terminologji kishtare-teologjike e plotë dhe e njëtrajtshme. Dhe ka disa arsye që e bëjnë gjuhën shqipe të mbrapshtë për përkthyesit dhe autorët ortodoksë.

Së pari, përkthimi i teksteve biblikë dhe liturgjikë për Kishën Ortodokse në Shqipëri është kryer kryesisht në toskërisht (nga Kostandin Kristoforidhi dhe Fan S. Noli, përkatësisht), por në një kohë kur toskërishtja për herë të parë dilte nga trajtat nëndialektore të mëparshme. Pra këto botime kanë shenjat dhe pasojat e kohës së tyre, duke iu nënshtruar rrymave të puritanizmit, në rastin e Kristoforidhit, dhe të standardizimit të toskërishtes me frymën romane, në rastin e Nolit, por duke u luhatur në shprehje jo spontane të gjuhës në të dyja rastet. Pra të dy shkollat përkthimore ishin kalimtare dhe si rrjedhojë të pazonja për të ngurtësuar një terminologji rrënjosëse në kishën tonë. Thirrjet kushtruese të autoqefalistave sot, se nuk duhet vënë dorë në gjuhën e Nolit, vijnë nga njerëz që e duan kishën tonë autoqefale shërbëtore të një ideali të vonuar. Në fakt zëra të tillë ka kohë që nuk dëgjohen më. 

Së dyti, kur gjuha shqipe po merrte tiparet e sotme, pushoi lëvrimi i tekstualitetit fetar në Shqipëri. Pra, periudha e viteve 1945-1965, nuk na ka lënë shumë trashëgimi e cilësi në tekstet e gjuhës ortodokse në shqip, pavarësisht se letrat shqipe morën hov të madh në këtë periudhë, në sasi dhe në ecurinë e gjuhës. Megjithëse gjatë kësaj periudhe u botuan dhe përkthimet liturgjike të periudhës së dytë të Nolit (1941-1955), të cilat pavarësisht nga ndryshimet radikale brenda gjinisë së tyre, nga ana e terminologjisë nuk ndryshojnë shumë nga përkthimet e periudhës së parë (1908-1914). Në fund të këtij njëzetëvjeçari të vështirë që përmendëm, Fan Noli vdiq (1965), por gjithësesi mbetet një shkollë unike e përkthimeve kishtare shqip. Por në këtë fushë plaku i Amerikës nuk na la asnjë pasardhës. 

Së treti, heshtja që u ndërfut në botimet kishtare, brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë për rreth njëzetë e pesë vjet (1965-1992) dhe çoi botimet ekzistuese në konservim, pati për pasojë vdekjen biologjike të autorëve të tyre, dhe kultivoi një nostalgji për tingëllimin e këtyre teksteve tek të gjallët, të cilët dikur i kishin dëgjuar, lutur e kënduar. Dhe më e rëndësishmja për situatën e sotme, brezi i ri i gjeti emrat e autorëve ortodoksë të mbimitizuar në një kanon autorësh të padiskutueshëm, ku dhe në qoftë se mund të bëhet njëfarë çmitizimi, ai do të fillojë nga emri i autorit dhe vetëm në fund mund të flitet mbi subjektivitetin e veprës së tij. 

Së katërti, gjatë viteve të pasdiktaturës, me rimëkëmbjen e kishës e deri më sot, nuk u botuan në shqip ende përkthime teologjike, të cilat të kenë fuqinë e ndikimit tek përkthyesi shqiptar ortodoks. Hija e godinave të ndërtuara nga KOASh-i dhe gjithë puna sociale e misionarëve ortodoksë, nuk mund të mbulojë faktin se Kisha Ortodokse në Shqipëri sot nuk ka Bibël, madje as Dhjatë të Re, nuk ka tekste të plotë liturgjikë dhe nuk ka të përkthyer tekstet bazë të spiritualitetit ortodoks, të domosdoshme këto për të krijuar një jetë të mirëfilltë shpirtërore në Kishë. Në qoftë se nuk ekzistojnë njerëzit e përshtatshëm për të bërë këto vepra, atëherë vetë kjo është një pikëpyetje që nuk mund të kundërpeshojë mbarëvajtjen në fushën sociale dhe politike të kishës sonë autoqefale. 

Ato mbetje tekstuale të së kaluarës, me të cilat mburremi ne, nuk i drejtohen më besimtarit që u formua gjuhësisht me shqipen standarde. Kjo lëndë është një mjet që mund të adresohet tek një grupmoshë e caktuar në Kishë, por vetëm për këta besimtarë të moshuar, të cilët, për fat të keq, nuk kanë as të kaluar kishtare. Pjesa tjetër e lëndës përkthimore i përket muzeut dhe hulumtimeve, dhe jo punës pastorale në Kishë. 

Këto katër arsye që radhita e bëjnë gjuhën shqipe shumë specifike në fushën e krijimeve dhe të studimeve përkthimore ortodokse. Duke pranuar situatën e mësipërme, një përkthyes i nivelit mesatar sot, nuk mund të sjellë në jetë asnjë tekst, në qoftë se nuk ka njohuri të thella në gjuhë dhe dije të mjaftueshme në teologji. Vetëm me një përgatitje të tillë përkthyesit tanë do të munden të studjojnë tekstet ekzistuese dhe në pikat e errëta të fondit terminologjik të shqipes, do të vendosin vetë. 

Ndërsa një përkthyes mbi mesataren, krahas këtyre që përmenda, duhet të jetë i ndërgjegjshëm për përgjegjësinë e tij në letrat shqipe dhe duhet të ushqejë respekt ndaj traditës së trashëguar, duke marrë parasysh të gjitha tekstet me pëmbajtje terminologjie në lëmin kishtar-teologjik në gjuhën shqipe, jo vetëm të besimit ortodoks, që nga Meshari i Gjon Buzukut e deri tek përkthimet e fundit biblike në shqip, mbas viteve 90-të. 

Pra, duke përtypur të gjitha këto të dhëna, një përkthyes me ndërgjegje kishtare ortodokse, dhe qëndrim të ndershëm, duhet ta lexojë tekstin e shkruar prej tij nga syri i brezave jofetarë, të cilët u arsimuan në vitet e shqipes standarde, për të qenë më i sigurt në raportet gjuhësore të besimtarëve ortodoksë me gjuhën e njësuar. Bashkëpunimi me filologë shqiptarë, jashtë strukturave kishtare të tanishme, është profesionalisht i domosdoshëm dhe kishërisht më se i dobishëm.

Po jap disa shënime që përshkruajnë gjendjen e sotme, por dhe që justifikojnë domosdoshmërinë e një planifikimi jo amator të gjuhës kishtare ortodokse shqipe.

Termat teologjikë të cilët janë mbrujtur dhe kënduar në kishën tonë shqiptare për shumë breza, janë pjesë e një tradite të shëndoshë kishtare, pavarësisht nga nuancat nacionalistike të së kaluarës, a paplotninë e shpjegimit të saktë. Po të flasim këtu me analogjitë teologjike, asnjë përkthim nuk shpreh plotësisht origjinalin, mbasi dhe vetë origjinali nuk është i tillë, ai është një përqasje e atij realiteti, të cilin gjuha e njeriut përpiqet të përshkruajë por kurrë nuk mundet ta përkthejë plotësisht, dhe aq më pak ta zëvendësojë atë. Pra, përderisa ne besojmë se gjuha e teologjisë është një realitet simbolik, si mund të interpretohen simbolet e dhëna ekzistuese në gjuhën shqipe me simbole të tjera, të huaja për trashëgiminë tonë kulturogjuhësore?

Si rrjedhojë, termat që u sollën vitet e fundit në gjuhën kishtare, si "liturgji", në vend të meshë; "eukaristi", në vend të falënderim; triadik, në vend të trinik; enori, në vend të famulli, e shumë terma të tjerë, të dokumentuar këta në shypin dhe botimet e KOASh-it, janë të huaj dhe si rrjedhojë shpirtërisht të dëmshëm për besimtarët ortodoksë shqiptarë, të cilët ndodhen në fazën e rizbulimit të besimit të tyre stëratëror. 

Përdorimi i termave greqisht nga krerët e ortodoksisë shqiptare, për të kristalizuar një terminologji ortodokse të kulluar në shqip, shumë herë shpjegohet prej tyre duke u justifikuar nëpërmjet termave të njëjtë që ekzistojnë të papërkthyer në anglisht, por kjo analogji është krejt e pavend dhe çoroditëse, siç e di mirë dhe një student i vitit të parë të gjuhësisë ... Ata që merren seriozisht me studimet shqiptaro-greke, por dhe që njohin njëkohësisht dhe anglishten, me natyrën e saj linguistike krejt të ndryshme nga shqipja, ftohen të na ndriçojnë. Përveç amatorizmit këtu kemi dhe një marifet për të injektuar një politikë terminologjie në gjuhën shqipe, sesa një metodë me baza të shëndosha teologjike e gjuhësore. Krishtëzimi i terminologjisë, në rastin e gjuhës shqipe, nuk duhet të jetë me doemos dhe greqizim i saj. Dhe përderisa nuk kemi teologë të mirëfilltë shqiptarë, këtu e kanë fjalët albanologët.

Artificialiteti i këtyre termave helenistikë, në një vend ku kisha nuk ka krijuar ende mendimin teologjik, vërtet që nuk është e sigurt nëse pasqyron motivet e misionarëve grekë në pozitat kyçe të Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri, por ama na bën të vërejmë se kjo ideologji planifikuese në gjuhë, pretendon të krijojë një traditë të re nëpërmjet gazetës zyrtare dhe botimeve të kishës, rreptësisht e kontrolluar, pavarësisht nga ankthi i misionarëve besëmirë për të ortodoksizuar gjuhën kishtare në shqip.

Asnjë ngushëllim nuk ekziston tashmë për keqshkrimin e fjalëve orthodhoks, theologji, episkop etj, të cilat ne, priftërinjtë, teologët dhe predikuesit e fjalës së ortodoksisë në gjuhën shqipe, duhet ti përdorim siç na janë dhënë në gjuhën e sotme: ortodoks, teologji, peshkop, etj, dhe jo siç përdoren nga kryesia e KOASh-it sot. Kisha Ortodokse, në parim, lëçit të vërtetat e saj në gjuhën e njeriut. E anasjellta nuk është ortodokse!

*Autori është prift në Kishën Ortodokse Shqiptare të Shen Astit, Toronto Kanada

----------


## une jam Z...

Ju kerkoj ndejse te gjithe besimtareve Orthodhokse per kete ceshtje pasi mua si Bektashi nuk me perket te fus punet ne hundet tuaja po e ngrita thjesht kete shqetesim si Shqiptar, kesaj kombesie qe i perkasim te gjithe si anetare te forumit.
Une veta do isha teper i ofenduar dhe i revoltuar nqs do shihja nderhyrje te huaj ne ceshtjet fetare midis Bektashinjve prandaj e shoh ne ate prizem, qe ndryshoka nga i juaji, dhe kjo s'do te thote qe njeri e ka mire e tjetri e ka gabim. 
Duket se juve nuk ju shqetesoka kjo ceshtje ndaj eshte me mire ta konsiderojme te mbyllur pasi po i del lezeti.
Edhe gjerat qofshin ashtu sic thoni ju.

Gjtm

----------

